# Training a show goat to squat?



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been to dairy goat shows and I see people pinching/scratching their goats along the backbone by the loin. This causes the goats to squat a little bit and it smooths out the rump. How do you get your goat to do this? Do you train it when it is young? How do you train it? When I do it, either my goat tenses up or she believes she is getting a backrub and still stands there.


----------



## lukeoleary (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't have too much experience but with my goat I just have to pinch her down every time I set her up. You have to find the right spot. Pinch around her loin and see where she likes it and sits down nicely. Eventually she learns to stay down. The may be many other ways to do it but that is just my own experience!Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Run your thumb and pointer finger up and down her spine in the loin area. She should pinch down fairly quick, if not, push a bit harder. Take your hand off, if she goes back to normal, jab her in the loin (not like super hard to hurt, but hard enough that she knows she has to stay down). Repeat as needed, and every time you're working with her, practice, so she knows that's what she's supposed to do.


----------



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you! I will try that!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with what has been said above. 
Some goats are easier than others to do this to, and some smooth out beautifully while others don't even change. The younger I start doing this to my does the better they are with it.


----------

